# Prüfe ob Gegner getroffen wurde



## Guest (15. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Applet geschrieben. Wo ein Akteur auf Gegner schießt. Ich muss jedoch noch die Metode prüfe ob der gegner getroffen wurde ausprogrammieren. Wie mach man dies. wenn der Gegner 50x50 Pixel groß ist?


----------



## MPW (15. Mrz 2006)

Hm, wie genau ist das Spiel denn aufgebaut? 2D 3D du musst gucken, ob der Vector und die Entfernung stimmen.


----------



## Guest (16. Mrz 2006)

ich meine ganz einfach 
g.filloval(50,50,30,30);


----------



## André Uhres (16. Mrz 2006)

Rectangle#intersects(..) ?


----------



## Guest (17. Mrz 2006)

was kann dieser Befehl Methode


----------



## André Uhres (17. Mrz 2006)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/awt/Rectangle.html#intersects(java.awt.Rectangle)


----------



## Guest (23. Mrz 2006)

kennt jemand ein leichts beispiel, wo dieser befehl verwndet wird? :lol:


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Mrz 2006)

Wer, wenn nicht die Spielfigur selbst, wüsste am besten, wenn sie getroffen wurde, oder nicht?
Also solltest du vielleicht deiner Spielfigur Methoden verpassen, die Auskunft über den Zustand der Figur geben können. Ich weiß ja auch nicht, ob du Bauchschmerzen hast, oder nicht, das weißt du eher am besten...


----------



## GagamehlO (5. Apr 2006)

Wenn du mit der Mouse z.B. schießt.
Setzt dir nen Mouslistener und überprüfe einfach bie jedem Event die Mousekoordinate mit den Koordinaten deiner Spielfigur oder habe ich jetzt was falsch verstanden?

mfg GagamehlO


----------

